# Need driver (Easycap USB 2.0 Capture Device)



## Proxify (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay, hello and thank you for taking your time to read this.

I am running windows 7 64-bit, and i just bought a Easycap capture card, i bought this on amazon, and it is a capture card for gaming consoles/cameras. I have installed the driver from the Cd, but it seems no good, it does not seem to work. I really need help on finding a new driver for this device, PLEASE help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this is all I could find for drivers 
http://www.usbeasycap.info/support.html


----------



## Proxify (Mar 15, 2010)

will not let me download anything


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ok sorry do not know what has happend there try here http://www.szforwardvideo.com/support/index.html


----------



## burkie67 (Oct 3, 2010)

joeten said:


> ok sorry do not know what has happend there try here [url]http://www.szforwardvideo.com/support/index.html[/URL]


Spybot rejects driver as being "malicious" software??
:upset:


----------

